# Bổ sung men vi sinh đúng cách cho trẻ biếng ăn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/4/18)

*Men vi sinh còn gọi là probiotic, là những vi khuẩn có lợi cho đường ruột.* *Chúng được đánh giá là có hiệu quả tốt đối với trẻ biếng ăn. Tuy nhiên, không phải bậc phụ huynh nào cũng có đủ kiến thức để bổ sung men vi sinh cho trẻ nhằm đạt được tác đụng tối đa như mong muốn.*

Khác với men tiêu hóa có chứa enzym tiêu hóa để tăng cường khả năng tiêu hóa thì men vi sinh là những vi khuẩn có lợi cho đường ruột, nhằm tạo nên sự cân bằng vi khuẩn trong hệ tiêu hóa và ức chế các vi khuẩn có hại gây bệnh cũng như tiết độc tố.

Đối với trẻ em, nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng, các vi khuẩn có lợi này giúp hệ tiêu hóa khỏe và quá trình hấp thu – thải trừ thức ăn diễn ra trơn tru. Chúng hoạt đông bằng cách biến đổi chất xơ thực phẩm, thức ăn chưa tiêu hoá hết ở ruột non thành acid lactic, acetic, butyric, hàng loại vitamin, axit amin, men, hocmon và các chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng khác. Đồng thời sinh ra các khí như NH3, CO2, H2S… Quá trình biến đổi đó gọi chung là quá trình lên men, mà nhờ nó, thức ăn được tiêu hoá hoàn toàn. Môi trường acid nhẹ nhờ các acid giúp ngăn ngừa sự phát triển của các tế bào lạ, tăng cường hấp thu canxi, chất khoáng và giúp nhu động ruột hoạt động tốt.



​
Chính vì vậy, men vi sinh giúp quá trình tiêu hóa và hấp thu thức ăn ở trẻ diễn ra hoàn toàn. Nhờ đó mà men vi sinh được các chuyên gia đánh giá là có tác dụng tốt đối với trẻ kém hấp thu và biếng ăn, giúp bụng khỏe, bé ăn ngon.

*Cách sử dụng*
Các chế phẩm men vi sinh hiện nay chủ yếu được bào chế dưới dạng cốm, một số ít dưới dạng nước (do vi khuẩn khó sống trong môi trường này). Vì vậy, các mẹ có thể cho con dùng trực tiếp hoặc pha với nước đun sôi để ấm hoặc nguội. Tuyệt đối, không pha với cháo, sữa, nước khi còn nóng (80 độ C -100 độ C) sẽ khiến các khuẩn lợi bị tiêu diệt khi gặp nhiệt độ, giảm tác dụng men vi sinh. Nếu buộc phải pha với cháo sữa cần đảm bảo nhiệt độ của đồ ăn thức uống ở mức ấm (dưới 40 độ C)

*Khi dùng kèm với các thuốc khác*
Phụ huynh cần lưu ý khi sử dụng men vi sinh cùng với các thuốc điều trị khác, đặc biệt là kháng sinh. Các bác sĩ khuyến cáo, chỉ nên uống men vi sinh sau khi uống kháng sinh khoảng 2 tiếng, tránh việc vi khuẩn có lợi vô tình bị kháng sinh tiêu diệt nếu dùng 2 thuốc và men vi sinh sát giờ nhau.



​
*Quan tâm đến chất lượng sản phẩm*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều các chế phẩm men vi sinh. Tuy nhiên, không phải loại nào cũng có tác dụng giống nhau. Do vậy, khi lựa chọn các chế phẩm men vi sinh cho con, phụ huynh nên lưu ý các vấn đề sau

+ Nên chọn sản phẩm men vi sinh có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng, nên chứa một số chủng loại vi khuẩn tốt cho sức khỏe như: Lactobacillus, Bacillus, các chủng nấm men thuộc họ Saccharomycetaceae. Đây là khuyến cáo của Tổ chức Y tế thế giới. Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất ít các chế phẩm chứa đồng thời cả 3 chủng vi khuẩn này, trong đó có sản phẩm Bio-acimin Gold. Đây cũng là sản phẩm đã có uy tín trên thị trường, đồng thời đã được tiến hành nghiên cứu lâm sàng nhằm chứng minh công dụng trên người tại Viện dinh dưỡng quốc gia Việt Nam.

+ Chú ý đến hàm lượng lợi khuẩn ở trên bao bì, hàm lượng đưa vào cơ thể nên là 10^7-10^10 CFU/gr. Bởi nếu hàm lượng vi khuẩn đưa vào quá thấp thì sẽ không có tác dụng do khi đưa vào cơ thể đã bị acid dạ dày tiêu diệt đi một số lượng.
+ Ưu tiên các sản phẩm đã được chứng nhận lâm sàng hoặc khuyên dùng bởi chuyên gia.
+ Nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm đã có thương hiệu lâu năm trên thị trường và từ nhà sản xuất uy tín.

_Nguồn: bioacimin_​


----------

